# liquid calcium



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Can liquid calcium to frogs? And whats the best way to give it to them?

Thinking about getting some for Boris (horned frog) but not sure how to use it as he doesnt drink from a water bowl.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

The only way you could is if he soaks in his bowl alot put some in the water and he'd absorb it through skin. That's a guess though, not sure if it'd work? Sorry lol


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I could try taking him out of his viv and plonking him in some water with it in for a bit. 

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I've heard about adding calcium to misting systems.....Is there a special type?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

exo terra do a type of liquid calcium but not sure how good it is for amphibians. I will need to do some more research to find the best one.


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

Zolcal is excellent... but use it with care and never exceed the dosage on the pack. It is effectively a vet product.

For frogs, at least half the dose. Don't overdose with any form of calcium or vitamin D3 product for frogs.

Zolcal contains a highly soluble form of calcium and also contains vitamin D3. 

I use it for all my amphibians (including dart frogs).

ian


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Excellent. I'm sick of dusting FF.

Can you pre mix it with water?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for that! I will have a look online for it.
I dont spray my horned frog that often so can it be used in a water bowl for them to soak in?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Calcium gluconate is often used in treating MBD and can be absorbed by the frogs through their skin but it's only really used in extreme cases of MBD. You're really best off sticking to dusting with a Calcium carbonate prep in my opinion.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

FallenAngel said:


> exo terra do a type of liquid calcium but not sure how good it is for amphibians. I will need to do some more research to find the best one.


I use this most of my reptiles. Why not put a little on some orange or slice of cucumber and feed to crickets before giving to your frog? I haven't used it for frogs I just dust.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> I use this most of my reptiles. Why not put a little on some orange or slice of cucumber and feed to crickets before giving to your frog? I haven't used it for frogs I just dust.


That sounds do-able. I'd be really dubious about using something like this directly on frogs, with their permiable skins. I've used similar preparations occasionally with birds, but since they take in their water in the conventional way- ie through their mouths- it's easy to control.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Only other thing to do is a drop in the water twice a week and fresh water every day.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

If it's a big one inject a small mouse with a tiny bit and give it to said frog


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think mine has MBD quite severly as I have talked about on here before. Even when I got him his legs were funny but I didnt think much of it but they turn completely the wrong way.
He doesnt drink from a water bowl. or even sit in it. He wont take mice. and yesterday was the first day in about 6 months I havent had to force feed him locusts! So I think in water which I pop him into for a few minutes might be the only way forward. But I will only use a very small amount of the calcium


----------

